# mosquito 12-22



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Fished off the cemetary today in 12-15'. My brother and I landed 6 crappies 9"-12", 2 bluegill 8", and a large white bass. Also lost two decent walleye at the hole. Two of the larger crappie were on a firetiger vibee, all the rest of the fish were caught on orange/yellow Genz Worms-----including the lost walleyes. I saw the "shanty town" that was setup further south----anybody do better down there?????? I'm going back tomorrow morning and might try elsewhere if anyone can give me some pointers.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I fished off of the 305 ramp near the pack. I pulled 6 eyes and 2 white bass. All of the eye were small. The later it got the slower the fishing was. 

Scott


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice reports, too bad the size wasn't bigger for you. 

Scott, I liked your description of the shanty's noise as it flew over the ice.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Big Johnson and I fished just south of the cemetary between the big group of shantys and the smaller group in 16 feet of water, we got 20 eyes between us most tiny 6 biggest were between 13 and 16in. The new clown color vibee worked best at dusk- once the sun went down it was off. I shoulda called you Scott, that was my first time up there on the ice and didnt know what to expect.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what is this white crane people are talking about? and the cemetary what is the easiest way to come in to get to there.... I have only come in off of the 88 boat ramp I dont know my way around the south end! thanks guys!
Mike


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I plan on gettin out on friday around 1-2 in the after noon.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Is there still no size limit on Mosquito walleyes or is it 15 inches now? Have not been there in a while? 

Longspur


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

no there is no size limit on the eyes


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

We didn't have much luck on Thursday.Fished in Shantytown- out in the middle on the south end. Caught some crappie- lost one nice walleye. I had a aqua vu and at least 20 walleye came up to the bait- sniff and swim off.
Ice was a little better than 5". Saw a-lot of fish- crappie included.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i went ot skeeter yesterday got about 50 eyes kept 20 between the two of us.also got 10 white bass there must have been a school or smthing. also we got a half a dozen crappies. and a 3# bass2 of the eyes were 4-6 pounds.







lol i wish no seriously we went out got about 20 eyes none over 16 inches and 2nice white bass. i missed alot because my rod wasnt stiff enoughwe only kept 9 eyes and 2 white bass and 2 crappie and perch. i missed a big one at the hole and doused my entire hand and it was freesing. also some guys shanty was blowing across the ice that was halarious watching the man chase it.it blew all the way to the causeway i think i could not see it any more it went os far away. also i have found a solution to cald feet u bring a mat with you ur feet turn warmer than what they were on the ice instantly. also some guy was telling us about how he had a 6 lb eye at his hole and the thing would not fit through and it got away.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

People of the Perch- where did you set up?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Peple I am pretty sure the limit is 6 per person on all the water ways except the river.

Scott


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Regulations for the Remainder of the State. 
These regulations apply to all water areas not included in the Lake Erie and its Tributaries, Site-Specific, Ohio River, or Pymatuning Lake regulation sections.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Fished with Big B a little south of walnut run, with good success. Just nothing big. Had a great time listening to brian saying theres one, got another, and missed one. He defintely showed me how it is done. Hope to get out after the weekend, if the ice stays decent. Be out bright and early monday. The clown vibe was the best, with the bumble bee color coming in a close second.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Brian T., We are going to hit it monday weather permitting for the day if you want to go shoot me a pm.
Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Your best bet is 305 for accessability but the cemetry is just north off the east 305 ramp. Bear left at the y goin north and you cant miss it!


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Late post, but I fished yesterday and saw many of the same sniffers as everyone else. Caught 5 during the brief sunset flury, then nothing


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks Jig gonna try and get out monday weather permitting! How much Ice is out there? and what kind of underwater structure is out there... drop offs, roadbeds, deep weeds, channels... I know there are some stumps.... and do you think those bigger fish might be in the deeper water.... I have a map and it says that there is 25 feet of water out there but the deepest i have heard catching is 16... im will be out with a few buddies on monday hopefully I have a tiny tiny green homemade shanty and my cousin has a frabil black pullover shanty with a homemade sign on the front emc advectures...(Evin,Mike and Cody) anyone out and want to itroduce yourselves come on over... maybe you can show me how to pull some walleye up!
Mike


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

JIggin fool, There are a couple of us heading up too from canton. Shoot me a pm this weekend if you want to keep in contact up there as to the bite.

I would not try to find the deepest water. I had better lick in the 15-18 ft range. I fish thursday in 21 and landed 6 all runts.

Scott


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

:G PapaScott,
I seem to think that you're right about the depth. I fished in 20 fow today and didn't do too good. Guys 30 ft away from me(Steelhead1 & Fishinful) were in 18 and did pretty good. Talked to some others and they,4 of them, fished in 15 fow and they had an excellent 3 hrs...limits around. May head up from Canton Monday also. It depends on this warm weather....it's not looking pretty. Everybody else is wishing for warm weather and many of us are asking for below freezing weather, and quickly!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I hear ya on wishing for the below freezing weather... just checked weather.com and it isn't supposed to get below freezing until monday! really sucks for us! but if all is still good I will be going.... definatley like to meet some of you guys.... thinking about taking some walkies with the guys I will be fishing with so if you have em bring em and we can set up the channels!!! pray those weather casters are wrong and that it gets colder!!!
MIke


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Now they're talking warm weather all week!! It's already melting awfully quick, and these warm nights aren't helping. We'll be lucky to be fishing Mon and Tues. I have a feeling that I'll be heading to the Ohio River for some river 'eyes! Oh yeah.....can't stay idle too long! Especially with this next week off, no work!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

With the snow melt and any rain we get itll add up quick on the ice. I know I dont want to get my feet wet. At times there can be a few inches on the ice. Makes for a tough bite also. Feeder will start to thaw the bays. As far as stayin home,Aint goin too happen!  Have to see thats stirin!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Peple I am pretty sure the limit is 6 per person on all the water ways except the river.
> 
> Scott


 ya i know i just wanted to do a little joke at first i thought it was only 5 per person. until i started talking to a guy and he told us it was 6


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Was thinking of going there Monday also, coming from Dover(south of Canton) and have some talkies to keep in touch.Guess we'll see how the ice is by then.Went to a small pond here today and the ice was still good no water or slush on top.No fish though.Keep us posted I'm game for sure.


----------

